

WebSockets and Comet on the iPhone - maccman
http://blog.taskforceapp.com/taskforce-is-going-mobile

======
nemoel
That's such a clever code maccman. Very impressive way to get around Apple's
decision to disable WebSockets...

I am already using the gmail widget and its proved to be so useful. I am very
pleased that I can now sync it to a mobile platform.

Keep up the good work.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Not that it's not cool and all, but long polling ajax is ancient tech, not
really anything new or innovative.

~~~
maccman
True, it is fairly ancient. However, the beauty is in the implementation -
i.e. emulating the WebSocket API and using the same endpoint.

------
drivebyacct2
"However, annoyingly Apple decided to disable WebSockets in iOS 4. What's
strange was that WebSocket support was in all the previous development
releases - oh well..."

Well of course they did. Background/multi task the web browser with WebSockets
and you effectively avoid all need to publish to the App Store. Once a
standard is chosen for displaying notifications through Javascript to the
browser, there will be less and less need for a "native" apps on any platform.

~~~
fictorial
I am not sure I understand you. What does WebSockets provide that would make
me not need to develop, distribute (!) native iOS apps? WebSockets do not have
anything to do with user interfaces, audio, OpenGL, etc.

~~~
drivebyacct2
WebGL, Firefox's new audio APIs and near infinite number of css/js toolkits
are blurring the lines in all of those categories. I understand it's a ways
off, but if you used nose-bleed versions of Chrome, Pepper, NPAPI, etc you can
have extremely close to native capably apps through the browser. This is where
I highly expect Android and Chromium OS to converge.

